# Cosmic Down 20° Sleeping Bag By: Kelty



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Cosmic Down 20° 
Sleeping Bag
By: Kelty

This 2 lb. 12 oz sleeping bag may be lightweight but not when it comes to keeping you warm with the 550 Fill-Down providing you all the warmth and comfort you need on those brisk nights at deer camp. 
The slant baffle construction over lap’s the insulation eliminating any cold spot for a well rested night. The hood baffle is insulated as well, eliminating the chance of any heat from escaping during those brisk nights. The ¾ two way locking zipper provides an anti-snag design by utilizing a draft tube. Also helping hold heat in is the FatMan, Ribbon TM drawcords and the captured cord lock.
Both the outer shell and liner are made from 50D polyester taffeta, which is according to Wiki; “a crisp, smooth plain woven fabric made from silk or synthetic fibers. The word is Persian in origin, and means "twisted woven." It is considered to be a "high end" fabric.” 
This sleeping bag is very comfortable to sleep in even as a good size guy I find plenty of room to be comfortable all night and with the stuff bag it rolls up to fit into your backpack. 
Below are the specs on the particular Cosmic I reviewed it is considered a size long. 
For more information on the Cosmic Down or any other of the great outdoor products from Kelty visit them at: www.kelty.com 

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

